# Probleme mit entfernen von einer Datei



## Eddymaniac (30. September 2006)

Hallo leute,

ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich diese Datei löschen kann. Ich habe sie versehentlich über nen falschen Befehl erstellt. Der Befehl 
ll -ltr ergibt folgende Datei die ich zuletzt erstellt habe:

-rw-r--r--   1 root          root  358276935 30. Sep 09:59 -L

ist der Dateiname tatsächlich -L? Wenn ja kann ich die Datei ja nicht einfach entfernen. Als meldung bei rm -i -L kommt sowas wie option -L gibt es nicht. Er erkennt es also nicht als Datei. 

Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## deepthroat (30. September 2006)

Hi.


```
rm -i ./-L
```
Gruß


----------



## ishino (1. Oktober 2006)

Mit -- kannst Du rm sagen, dass das naechste was kommt, kein Parameter mehr ist:

rm -- -L


----------

